# Logging winch



## hutch3912 (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm looking for a wallenstein, fransgard, or farmi skidding winch for a 43 HP Ford. Any idea where the cheapest dealer is or where a good spot to look for a used one in Maine is. 

University of Maine: Forestry


----------



## Zackman1801 (Nov 15, 2008)

depends where you are in maine? ive seen some around here at a few saw shops but they may or may not be gone now.


----------



## hutch3912 (Nov 15, 2008)

*Central Maine*

I'm in central Maine Augusta area.
Went over to Union Farm Equipment and they have Fransgards, and Hammond tractor which has the Farmi. Both are pretty pricey though. Looking for the 351P Farmi or V3507 Fransgard. Used in good condition would be perfect for the amount I plan on cutting.


----------



## Zackman1801 (Nov 16, 2008)

you could give a call down to wallingford equipment in auburn, they might have something your looking for? possibly eddie nash & sons over in NH could hook you up, they have alot of equipment for sale but you would have to be able to travel. i just looked at labonville and they dont have farmi or fransguard but they do have norse winches, dont know if your interested though?


----------

